# Frozen Rhubarb



## jtstar (Sep 3, 2010)

With a three day weekend I got my rhubarb out of the freezer and am going to thraw any guesses as to how much juice I will get out of nine really full gallon bags


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Sep 6, 2010)

The rhubarb recipes I've made don't press the rhubarb for juice. Mine involved combining rhubarb (measured by the pound) with water and sugar. I then fermented the wine on the fruit. I used a straining bag to remove the fruit solids after it was about half done. I've also had my best luck combining rhubarb with other fruits like strawberry or raspberry. Do you have a recipe picked out?


----------



## jtstar (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't have a recipe that I am following but what I am doing is following Luc method of making rhubarb wine and that calls for making it into juice and then freezing it to separate some of the juice from the acid you can find this method on Luc blog


----------



## slh (Nov 18, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> The rhubarb recipes I've made don't press the rhubarb for juice. Mine involved combining rhubarb (measured by the pound) with water and sugar. I then fermented the wine on the fruit. I used a straining bag to remove the fruit solids after it was about half done. I've also had my best luck combining rhubarb with other fruits like strawberry or raspberry. Do you have a recipe picked out?


You said you "fermented the wine on the fruit. I used a straining bag to remove the fruit solids after it was about half done". Is the "half done" part meaning halfway through fermentation or something else? If so, have you ever left the fruit in to the end of fermentation?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 19, 2011)

In my opinion, when the wine is about half done, the rhubarb is pretty soft and I'd think most of the desirable flavor has been extracted. I'd afraid that if I waited too long, the fruit would really turn to mush and it would be harder to remove without leaving lots of broken down solids in the wine.

I haven't done it both ways and compared, so I'm only guessing.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 19, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> In my opinion, when the wine is about half done, the rhubarb is pretty soft and I'd think most of the desirable flavor has been extracted. I'd afraid that if I waited too long, the fruit would really turn to mush and it would be harder to remove without leaving lots of broken down solids in the wine.
> 
> I haven't done it both ways and compared, so I'm only guessing.



I agree with Lon and like grapes, leaving it on too long I would think you would be drawing out some harsh flavors you don't want.


----------



## jtstar (Nov 19, 2011)

Well I ended up with six gallons of juice which is in the primary fermenting away so the fun begins again when I am done with it it will be a german style rhubarb wine which I had the good fortune of trying this last summer and it was very good


----------



## Boyd (Nov 19, 2011)

I have 5 gallons make using Luc's method.

The juice was at .8 acid when started 06-11-11.

Had problems clearing and tried super clear. Didn't do a thing.

Tried bentinite and it cleared some so I hit it with sparkaloid and it cleared nicely except for some fluff.

Have since racked twice letting the fluff from the bottom settle in a seperate jar.

Looking pretty good now except for a bit of fluff on the bottom of the carboy. 

Have to have a taste one of these days.


----------



## mainecr (Nov 22, 2011)

I made a two gallon test batch of Banana Rhubarb using Luc's method of reducing acid. I've moved, and not located my notes yet. Although I do remember it contained 5 pounds of banana mash and three pounds of rhubarb per gallon. After processing the rhubarb, I needed to add acid blend to reach .65 range. I finished it just over 1.0
The result was a smooth tasting wine with just a hint of banana flavor....with the rhubarb bite on the back of your throat.

Unfortunately it's all gone....


----------



## Boyd (Nov 22, 2011)

Tasted the wine yesterday. Pretty good and will probably improve as it ages.

BIG BOSS, (AKA wife) also thought it was good.


----------



## Arne (Nov 22, 2011)

Howdy Jack,
Did you happen to check the acid before and after freezing?? Just curious. Arne.


----------



## jtstar (Nov 23, 2011)

No I have not checked the acid in fact I was trying to follow Luc method of de-acidifying my juice but I was so busy last week making deer sausage and jerky that I forgot about my juice until it was all thawed out so I just mixed it up and pitched the yeast and got it fermenting it is in the secondary tonight and still fermenting away I guess we will see how it turns out in a few months


----------



## Arne (Nov 23, 2011)

Did you get a nice deer or two?? I havn't rifle hunted in a long time, but havn't filled my archery tag this year either. Mite have to get the charcoal burner out in Dec. and fill the freezer with the muzzleloader. Been out twice with the bow since rifle season and havn't even seen a doe. ARne.


----------



## jtstar (Nov 23, 2011)

No I didn't I had close to three hundred pounds of deer meat in the freezer so I just stayed home and made sausage and jerky all week to get the old deer process that way I can give it away to family and friends before I put any fresh deer meat into my freezer I ended up processing two hundred and fifty pounds of meat and I still have close to one hundred pounds in the freezer


----------



## Arne (Nov 24, 2011)

Sounds like you are about to run out. Best geta muzzleloader liscense and get your freezer full again. LOL, Arne.


----------



## LJPelletier (Nov 24, 2011)

jtstar said:


> No I didn't I had close to three hundred pounds of deer meat in the freezer so I just stayed home and made sausage and jerky all week to get the old deer process that way I can give it away to family and friends before I put any fresh deer meat into my freezer I ended up processing two hundred and fifty pounds of meat and I still have close to one hundred pounds in the freezer



Mmm... I wish I had a freezer with 100lbs of meat in it


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Sep 8, 2013)

*rhubarb/raspberry wine recipe*



Minnesotamaker said:


> The rhubarb recipes I've made don't press the rhubarb for juice. Mine involved combining rhubarb (measured by the pound) with water and sugar. I then fermented the wine on the fruit. I used a straining bag to remove the fruit solids after it was about half done. I've also had my best luck combining rhubarb with other fruits like strawberry or raspberry. Do you have a recipe picked out?



So do you have a suggested recipe for a rhubarb/raspberry wine? I am very new to this wine making and have a batch of choke cherry/apple in the carboy. My original desire for making wine came from the fact that my rhubarb patch was overflowing after we were gone for 2 months, but the next day we had a monster hail storm which got rid of all my rhubarb. HOWEVER even though it has only been a month I have a lot of rhubarb once again. Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------

